# 10K Islands August 15



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Great report! Love the 10000 Island info. I have been studying that area for weeks. I am looking to put a trip together in October. Is there a good ramp you would recommend?


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

nice black drum, its that time of year............


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing David! Nice photography too.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

WCM said:


> Great report! Love the 10000 Island info. I have been studying that area for weeks. I am looking to put a trip together in October. Is there a good ramp you would recommend?


 I typically launch at Outdoor Resorts, but the Rod and Gun Club has a ramp, or you can go to Port of the Isles.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good report and some pretty images. Thanks for posting. Makes me want to go back one of these days.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like a beautiful day. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks for the info Stoots.


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

Fishing Venice LA | Inshore | Offshore | Fly Fishing | Guides


Journey South Outfitters is a husband and wife team that excel in all aspects of fishing the diverse fishery of Venice, La. We rely on many years of experience to meticulously plan every aspect of your journey to ensure your satisfaction from the boat to the table.




www.journeysouthoutfitters.com


----------

